# حبيبى على نياته



## marcelino (28 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع مختلف 

بس هايبقى مختلف بردودكم

هو الموضوع موجه للبنات 

ولكن فى الاصل يحمل رساله  وتساؤل للشباب 

ندخل فى الموضوع ونقول

للبنات الاول ( وده ليه هدف مش ليدس فريست ولا حاجه احنا مش بتوع الحاجات دى :t30

لو الواد خطيبك او جوزك او اللى بتحبيه او اى مسميات تانى

المهم الموز بتاعك يعنى 

ازاى تقدرى تقطعى علاقاته مع البنات اللى يعرفهم من قبلك

ازاى تخليه يركز مع واحده بس ( انتى طبعا)

بس والنبى بلاش الردود التقليديه على غرار :

لو بيحبنى هيسيب كله ويركز معايا :heat:

لو انا مهتمه بيه مش هايبص لغيرى

والكلام الحلو خالص اللى احنا عارفينه دة 

علشان ياختى يا حلوة يا غلبانه مافيش حاجه اسمها فى عالم الرجال

اركز مع واحده بس

من الآخر يعنى ..

اة ممكن يكون خطيبك وبيحبك اوى بس بردو مافيش مانع من معرفه فى السكه كده

ومش شرط تكون معرفه وحشه او انه يغلط

بس على رأى المثل : البحر بيحب الزياده :t30:

عادى يعنى بيحب خطيبته اوى بس فلانه دى عسوله وفى تجاوب منها

هات رقمها عادى اهو اى دردشه .. هو طبعا مش هايحب فيها بس انا بتكلم على المبدأ نفسه انه موجود

وعلى رأى الكاتب الكبير ( اللى هو انا ) قلب البنت راكب واحد بس انما قلب الولد كبير وحنين 7 راكب او اكتر هههههه 

المهم نرجع للسؤال بس انا رغيت  ده كله علشان مسمعش ردود نمطيه وتقليديه ومستهلكه

فكل واحده كده زى الشاطره تتخيل نفسها فى الموقف وتقول هتعمل ايه

ونبقى صرحا كده وحلوين واللى مش هتعرف تقول مش هعرف اعمل ايه

ومش عايزين غش كل واحده تتخيل وتجيب اللى جواها هى 


زى ما انا كنت صريح كده و وديت الولاد فى داهيه ههههههههه


نيجى بقى للقسم التانى (المهم)  من الموضوع :

محدش يفتكر انى هسأل الولاد نفس السؤال لان مافيش حاجه اسمها البنت ليها علاقات

قبل او حتى بعد الارتباط :smil8: اة حبه عنصريه بقى  .. هو كده احنا يبقى لينا براحتنا .. انتوا لا:t30:

المهم السؤال للشباب بيقول :

ازاى تعرف تنهى كل علاقاتك مع كل البنات اللى تعرفهم وتركز مع واحده بس ؟؟

وبردو عايز رد واقعى كده وحلو ويقنعنى ويقنع اللى هيشوفه يعنى علشان الناس تتعلم

ازاى هتسيبهم كلهم وتركز مع واحده بس ؟؟

البحر كده هايخلص هههههههه

لا بجد تعمل ايه ؟

اى ولد طبعا فاهمنى وعارف ان العمليه صعبه

ومش عايز واحد يطلعلى ويقولى ماهى لو خطيبتى عجبانى هبص برا ليه ؟؟؟

حبيبى ده اللى هيقول كدة 

لان كلنا عارفين ( كأولاد يعنى) ان اى ولد لو خاطب مافيش  حاجه اسمها يكتفى بخطيبته بس

هو مش هايصيع ولا يعمل حاجه وحشه بس هايتعرف ويتكلم ودى هتضايق اى بنت طبعا

حابه ان خطيبها يبقى ليها وحدها وده حقها زى ما انت حابب انها تبقى ليك لوحدك



عاااااااايز بقى كل ولد يتخيل نفسه فى الموقف ويقول هايعمل ايه 

وبلاااااااش ردود تقليديه .. ع ايزين حلووووول وافكار جديده

هتعمل  ايه بقى يا معلم ؟؟؟؟

##

:t30: يلا انا هخلع هههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2010)

*طيب فين رايك انت  :nunu0000: يا معلم ولا  انت بتخلع واحنا ندب فى بعض؟؟؟؟:budo::budo:*
*هههههههههههه*
*انا مستنى  مش هرد دلوقتى:t30::t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> ازاى تعرف تنهى كل علاقاتك مع كل البنات اللى تعرفهم وتركز مع واحده بس ؟؟
> 
> يلا انا هخلع هههههههه




*تسأل وبعدين تخلع  اصلي يا معلمي
بص ياحج مارو ده رأيي الشخصي
انا شايف انها هتبقي صعبه قوي اسيب كل زمايلي البنات
اللي اعرفهم من فتره وبيني وبينهم عشره وود واحترام
لا عشان خطيبتي ولا غيرها لان صعب اقطع مع ناس بدون سبب مقنع
لما خطيبتي تقولي اقطع علاقتي بكل البنات اللي اعرفهم
اقلها سوري مينفعش انا بحبك انت وهتجوزك انتي
مش بحبهم كلهم وهتجوزهم كلهم 
لان اللي اعرفهم بينا ود واحترام مش اكتر 
وطبعا لازم اثبتلها كده باي طريقه
عشان تتأكد من كلامي كويس وتثق فيه بعد كده
لكن تقدر تقول ممكن كلامي يقل شويه مع زمايلي
احتراما لمشاعرها طبعا 
مستني رايك ياواد انت كمان​*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

بصراحه معنديش رد يمعلم
لانى لو حبيت عمرى ما هبص بره مش عشانها هى لا عشان خاطر نفسى اولا


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أغسطس 2010)

يا مارو يا جامد انت
موضوع حلو قووووووووي

بص يا جميل
اولا لازم ابقي وواثقه من نفسي جدا

وانا عن نفسي مش هايفرق معايا
اذا كان يعرف ميه ولا مليون حتي

المهم انه فضلني انا

ومدام انا واثقه انه مش هايعمل شئ غلط 
وان في حدود بينهم يبقي مفيش اي مشكله

وممكن اخليه يعرفني عليهم



ومفيش حاجه اسمها تخلع انت
عايزين نعرف انت هتعمل ايه

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أغسطس 2010)

*مش هحتاج اخليه يقطع علاقاته بيهم عشان خطبنى
عادى اكيد هتعرف عليهم وبما انهم اصدقاءه وكويسين مافيش مشكله *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *مش هحتاج اخليه يقطع علاقاته بيهم عشان خطبنى
> عادى اكيد هتعرف عليهم وبما انهم اصدقاءه وكويسين مافيش مشكله *​




*العقل زينه برضه 30:​*


----------



## ميرنا (28 أغسطس 2010)

بص يا لينو حاجة عشتها ومنغير شعارات انتا لما بتحب بجد وامين فى حبك عمرك مهتفكر تجرح اللى بتحبه خطيبى كان سئلنى لو شفتينى واقف مع بنت رد فعلك ايه قلتله عادى لو فى حدود الادب وواقفين تتكلمو فى حاجة مهمة مفهاش حاجة قالى بس انا لو لقيتك كدا هضايق بحترم مشاعرة وبحاول معملش اللى يضيقه سؤا هو معايا او مش معايا  حتى لو صدر منك اى موقف عفوا بتروح وتحكيلة دى حاجة
 تانى حاجة لما تحب بجد بتلاقى نفسك لوحدك كدا مش عاوز اى حد فى الدنيا غير اللى بتحبه بتسحب نفسك حتى من اصحابك ومش غصبن عنك بلعكس بارادتك لما بتحس انو مالى عليك حياتك الاتنين دول اختبرتهم اوى


----------



## zezza (28 أغسطس 2010)

*بص يا بنى باختصار و بصراحة و بمنتهى الامانة 
ما فيش بنت بتعرف تغير واد 
اللى عايز يعرف بنات هيعرف
لا نصايح هتجيب فايدة ولا حب و كلام فاضى من ده 
ما يغيرش الولد الا لو كان الموضوع جد و ادبس قصدى اتجوز و اللى كان كان .... و برضه فى كتير من اللى اتجوزه مااتغيروش 
فمن الاول و اختصار للوقت و المجهود و الاعصاب ... البنت اللى مش هتستحمل ان جوزها يبقى عارف بنات يبقى ما تتجوزهوش اريح 
المسالة مسألة طباع و تعود حسب كل شخص و بيئة عايش فيها 
بعديين ايه المشكلة لما الولد يبقى عارف بنات ..ماهو شئ طبيعى انه هيبقى عارف من الشغل او من الكنيسة او  او او او  المهم ان العلاقات دى تبقى  عادية و طبيعية و ما فيهاش اى شئ غلط 

*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2010)

*حبيبى على نياته كل البنات أخواته 
أقتباس من جنات leasantr
ههههههه
وبعدين بلاش غش يا مارسو المفروض انت تجاوب قبلنا:11azy:  
بص يا سيدى ..
هلا هلا على الجد والجد يلا يلا عليه هههه
أنا مينفعش أطلب منه يقطع علاقاته بأى بنت يعرفها 
يعنى لو أصدقاء مثلا وأنا واثقة من كده 
هطلب منه يقطع علاقته بيها لييه يعنى !!
بالعكس أنا لازم أحس انه يعرف بنات كأصحاب وأصدقاء وبس
حتى عشان أحس انه فضلنى على كل اللى يعرفهم :blush2:
مش اللى لقاها فى وشه وخلاص هههههه
أنما بقى لو مثلا بنت وكان فى علاقة بينهم من قبل كده 
هحسسه انى بضايق وبغلى عشان يخلى فى دم :ranting:
لانه أكييييييد مش هيحب يضايقنى :wub:
لان انا زعلى وحش جدااااا يعنى هييجى على دماغه فى الأخر ههههه
بس كده بقى لكيت كتير انا :new2:
شكرا يا مارو*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أغسطس 2010)

لا احلي حاجة يعني في كلامك
ان الاجابة وسط الكلام
مادام عارف انه من حقها انها تعمل كده زي ما هو من حق الولد
ليه بقي عاملين مشكلة وعايزين حل
كمان انت لازم تحدد
يقطع علاقاته القديمة باصحابه البنات ولا العلاقات اللي ناوي يعملها جديد بعد ما يعرفها
لو القديمة ماشي عادي اكيد هيعرفني عليهم ونبقي اصحاب ومفيش مشاكل
اما الجديدة اعتقد ان مفيش داعي ليها لان يعني ايه عسولة وفي تجاوب منها
امال اللي خاطبها دي ايه مثلا
هو اخره يحتفظ باصحابه القدام وده هيبقي كرم اخلاق مني طبعا
لان الموقف لو العكس هيقولي ولا قديم ولا جديد
فياخدها من قصيرها احسنله ويسمع الكلام بقي
وقد اعذر من انذر​


----------



## love2be (29 أغسطس 2010)

*احسن حل للموضوع  تمشى كل واحدة على قد دماغها لأن لو جبت للمجنونة 100 عقل على عقلها مش هيعجبها غيره و ابقى اقطع علاقتى بالبنات اللى اعرفها فى حالتين يا أما اتجوز يا أما يتجوزوا 

قشطة قشطة ​*


----------



## نغم (29 أغسطس 2010)

اذا كان عنده زميلات بنات وعلاقته فى حدود الطبيعى فاكيد لااعتراض عندى لانه انا ايضا حيكون لى علاقات مع شباب بحدود الدراسة والعمل .الخ 
بس اذا كان علاقته بيهم اكثر من الطبيعى يعنى مثلا شوية يتصل بدى وبعدين وحشته الثانية وعدى يومين من غير مايسلم على الثالثة 
فدا شى لااحتمله يبقى يايقطع علاقته الزايدة معاهم ويبقى عادى معاهم يااما يقطع علاقته بيا وانتهى الموضوع يعنى ​ياانا يا علاقته الى فوق الطبيعى بشوية​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (29 أغسطس 2010)

لا عادى انا هزودلة البحر كمان وكمان بس لو زاد فى التعامل وغوط 
يبقى ااكيد هعمل فى وشة فرح واعزمة فية
 بس اللة واعلم لما ارتبط هيكون موقفى ااية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

*معتقدش كلامكم ده هتعملوا بيه سعتها
دلوقتي بتقولوا كلام كويس وكل حاجه
لكن سعتها لما تتخطبوا بتعملوا العكس
بتغيروا جدا وبتقلبوا 180 درجه
شفت بعيني وبحكم من اللي شوفته
لما واحده تبقي كذا قبل اي حاجه وبعد الخطوبه
تبقي عكسها ده يبقي اسمه ايه​*


----------



## GoDz (29 أغسطس 2010)

*مع أحترامى لكل اللى ردو وقالو رأيهم*
*بصراحه كدا موضوع الارتباط ده أصلا موضوع فاشل*
*ده من وجهة نظرى ومش وجهة نظر وبس ده عن تجربة كمان *
*ومفيش حاجه أسمها حب أصلا الواحد لو ارتبط هيرتبط أرتباط تقليدى وخلاص*
*وبتهيألى ده مش هيبقى حلو فعشان كدا بقولك ان موضوع الارتباط ده فاشل*
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 أغسطس 2010)

مارسلينو 
ميرسى موضوع حلو
بص انا فيه حاجه بقولها دايما لأى واحده بتكلم معاها فى الموضوع دا 

انا لوحبيت واحد وسبق ليه بلاوى ومستمره حتى وعلاقاته كتير مع البنات علاقات مش وحشه بس حتى لو كان ايه طلاما فضلنى انا عليهم كلهم وحبنى انا وخطبنى انا يبقى هو مافيش فى قلبه حد غيرى انا حتى لو كانوا حواليه ملكات جمال العالم وكاملين الاوصاف البشريه 
برضوا ها ابقى مبسوطه لانه ساب الكل واخدنى انا
وعادى انه يعرف غيرى طلاما هو مازال متمسك بيا وبيحبنى
ليه هو خلاص علشان ارتبط بيا اقطعه عن الناس لا طبعا
اه ممكن اهزر معاه بغيره شويه لكن هزار مش جد

دا رأيى واسفه للإطاله​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2010)

godz قال:


> *مع أحترامى لكل اللى ردو وقالو رأيهم*
> *بصراحه كدا موضوع الارتباط ده أصلا موضوع فاشل*
> *ده من وجهة نظرى ومش وجهة نظر وبس ده عن تجربة كمان *
> *ومفيش حاجه أسمها حب أصلا الواحد لو ارتبط هيرتبط أرتباط تقليدى وخلاص*
> ...




يا خراشي حتي قريبك متعقد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هي عيله انا قولت كدا من زمان


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2010)

هو الواد مارو طرح الموضوع وفطس فين
انت يابني عايزين نعرف رايك يا باشا


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أغسطس 2010)

love2be قال:


> *لأن لو جبت للمجنونة 100 عقل على عقلها مش هيعجبها غيره ​*​​​


​


تقريبا المثل ده ينطبق علي الولاد برده
في ولاد كتير لما بتدخل في دماغهم حاجة ويصمموا عليها مش بيغيروها حتي لو كانت غلط
كل الفكرة ان اوقات الولاد بيحللوا لنفسهم حاجات في نفس الوقت بيحرموها علي البنات
والمفروض البنات تعتبرها امر واقع وتستلم ليه
يلا هنقول ايه
ربنا يهديكم​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أغسطس 2010)

*المفروض هو يحترمني ويعمل ده من نفسو
يعني مين غير ما اطلب يتصرف هو في الموضوع ده
او حتى لو جه مثلا هو واللي كلمني فيه ومفهمني انو بيخاف على مشاعري 
وانو مش في شيئ غلط او انو ممكن يلغي ده عشان معاليه
يعني ع الاقل يشاركني في الموضوع 
كده يبقى نص المشكل اتحل
انما ولا ع بالو انو ده بيدايقني ومبسوط ع الاخر 
كده يبقى فيها سين وجيم  وبلاوي
وانا بصراحه اموت من الغيظ لو بنات صحابو
طب ما يصاحب الولاد ولا هي حبكت يعني في صداقة البنات
وبعدين لو لاقيتو مصر في الموضوع وانو ده مهم عندو 
هنا هتحول الي المفتش كرومبو
ربنا يستر بقى 
انا دمي بيغلي وانا برد وبتخيل الموضوع
ميرسي ع الموضوع المهم واللي بيحرق الاعصاب
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي

​*


----------



## marcelino (1 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *طيب فين رايك انت  :nunu0000: يا معلم ولا  انت بتخلع واحنا ندب فى بعض؟؟؟؟:budo::budo:*
> *هههههههههههه*
> *انا مستنى  مش هرد دلوقتى:t30::t30:*​


 

*ههههههه لالالالالا قول رأيك يا جون بسرعهleasantr
*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع من وجهة نظري في الردين الفكسنين اللي مش عجبينك 
هو لو بيحبني بجد وانا مهمتة بيه ومحسسه بده اكيد مش هيبص لغيري 
وده معناه اني مش كل بنت يكلمها يبقي في حاجة واخنق وارخم 
والاهم من ده ومن ده الثقة 

وجهة نظر بتاعتي وانا مقتنعه بيها 

حب = ثقة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

طيب طالما هو زى البحر وبيحب الزيادة
ناوى يرتبط ويحب ويكون واسرة ليه بقا ؟؟؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> طيب طالما هو زى البحر وبيحب الزيادة​
> 
> ناوى يرتبط ويحب ويكون واسرة ليه بقا ؟؟؟​


 

يابنتي ما هو هيرتبط وهيحب عادي 
بس ده مش هيمنع انه يتكلم مع دي شوية ويتعرف علي دي
فعلا ده طبع الولد
ولو قالك انا مش عايز غيرك ومش هكلم غيرك انتي وبس
صدقيني اخره يوم واحد او كبيره يومين
وترجع ريما لعادتها القديمة
خلي بالك مفهوم الحب عند البنت مختلف جدا عن مفهوم الحب عند الولد وده سبب المشاكل كلها 
الولد بيكون الحب عنده جزء من حياته اما عند البنت فهو حياتها كلها
ولو شبهنا الحب بالاكل في المثل المعروف بتاعه
يبقي الولد بيعيش علشان يحب اما البنت بتحب علشان تعيش
الفرق بين الاتنين واضح اوي​


----------



## توما (2 سبتمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> خلي بالك مفهوم الحب عند البنت مختلف جدا عن مفهوم الحب عند الولد وده سبب المشاكل كلها
> الولد بيكون الحب عنده جزء من حياته اما عند البنت فهو حياتها كلها
> ولو شبهنا الحب بالاكل في المثل المعروف بتاعه
> يبقي الولد بيعيش علشان يحب اما البنت بتحب علشان تعيش
> الفرق بين الاتنين واضح اوي​



اوبـــــــــــجـــــــــكــــــشـــــن ولا مؤاخذة

اللنمبى قااااالها كلمة :

حـب ايه اللي انت جاي تقول عليــه !!!

على العموم انا مقتنع بالحكمة الخالدة اللى قالها هنيدى وهيا 

اوعي تأمن لاي حرمه في الدنيا غير امك ولو ابوك طلقها متأمنلهاش واصل .

وااااااااااااااااصل

واااااااااااااااصل 

يسلم بؤوك يا جدع ​


----------



## Nemo (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مع انك مش رديت علينا يعنى بس ماااااااااشى

شوف مش هقولك انه هييحترمنى ويسيب البنات والكلام اللى نص اللى شارك قاله
بس فى حاجة فى علاقات زمالة وصداقة واجبة بين الجنسين ولازم اسمح بيها عشان الراجل ميتخنقش منى
دى حاجة وعشان انا المفروض ليا اصدقاء عمل وقرايب شباب ويحترم انى اتعامل معاهم بشكل طبيعى بدون غيرة ومشاكل.

وكمان الاحلى من كده ان أكون متجددة وقت الضيق أكون صديق 
وقت التعب أكون الحبيبة المريحة
وقت الاحتياج أكون الحبيبة الحنونة
وقت الخناق أكون الطرف المسكن مش المشعلل
وقت الاتفاق احسسه انه رأيه أحسن منى
وقت الزيارات ( للأهل طبعا ) احسسه انه أعظم رأجل فى الدنيا
وقت الروقان أكون الدلوعة هههههههههههه وهكذا

وبكده ممكن انه يستغنى عن كل الناس اللى فى حياته لأنه لقينى كلهم مع العلم انه فى مجال للأصحاب من البنات بس مش بيشكلوا نفس الاهمية اللى كانوا عليها

سووووووووووووووووووورى ع الاطالة 
ومستنين ردك لينووووووووووو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*اولا موضوع جميل جدا بجد*
*ثانيا رايي في الموضوع ده مش هيختلف كتير انا مادام واثقة فيه وعارفة انه هيحي ويحكيلي ع اللي حصل خلاص يبقا مافيش مشاكل وبعدين مش اقدر اقوله اقطع كل علاقاتك بزمايلاتك او حتي اصدقاءك ونفس الحكاية بالنسبة لي يعني مش هيجي يقولي اقطعي كل علاقاتك مادام في ثقة متبادلة وصراحة بكل اللي بيحصل وعارف اخلاقي كويس وعارف اصحابي كل وانا عارفاهم برضه يبقا بالنسبة لي مافيش مشاكل*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تسأل وبعدين تخلع  اصلي يا معلمي
> بص ياحج مارو ده رأيي الشخصي
> انا شايف انها هتبقي صعبه قوي اسيب كل زمايلي البنات
> اللي اعرفهم من فتره وبيني وبينهم عشره وود واحترام
> ...



*اول رد عجبنى وفيه شئ من الواقعيه

شكرا مايكل لردك الصريح
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بصراحه معنديش رد يمعلم
> لانى لو حبيت عمرى ما هبص بره مش عشانها هى لا عشان خاطر نفسى اولا




*هو رد مش مقنع وتقليدي*

*بس ماشى مش هضغط عليك*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> يا مارو يا جامد انت
> موضوع حلو قووووووووي
> 
> بص يا جميل
> ...



*هو ردك تقليدى الى حد ما بس آخر جزء منه ممكن نعديه ونقول شغال
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *مش هحتاج اخليه يقطع علاقاته بيهم عشان خطبنى
> عادى اكيد هتعرف عليهم وبما انهم اصدقاءه وكويسين مافيش مشكله *​




*ماشى يا كوكى

بس ده مش الرد اللى مستنيه بردو
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> بص يا لينو حاجة عشتها ومنغير شعارات انتا لما بتحب بجد وامين فى حبك عمرك مهتفكر تجرح اللى بتحبه خطيبى كان سئلنى لو شفتينى واقف مع بنت رد فعلك ايه قلتله عادى لو فى حدود الادب وواقفين تتكلمو فى حاجة مهمة مفهاش حاجة قالى بس انا لو لقيتك كدا هضايق بحترم مشاعرة وبحاول معملش اللى يضيقه سؤا هو معايا او مش معايا  حتى لو صدر منك اى موقف عفوا بتروح وتحكيلة دى حاجة
> تانى حاجة لما تحب بجد بتلاقى نفسك لوحدك كدا مش عاوز اى حد فى الدنيا غير اللى بتحبه بتسحب نفسك حتى من اصحابك ومش غصبن عنك بلعكس بارادتك لما بتحس انو مالى عليك حياتك الاتنين دول اختبرتهم اوى




*ردك عجبنى جدا بردو يا ميرنا *

*نفسي اجرب زيك كدة *​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> *بص يا بنى باختصار و بصراحة و بمنتهى الامانة
> ما فيش بنت بتعرف تغير واد
> اللى عايز يعرف بنات هيعرف
> لا نصايح هتجيب فايدة ولا حب و كلام فاضى من ده
> ...




*هههههه ايه ده يابنتى 

ده مش رد واقعى وبس 

ده الواقعيه نفسها :t31:

هو ماشى شغال بس مش بالصوره البلاك اللى انتى بالغتى فيها  دى
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *حبيبى على نياته كل البنات أخواته
> أقتباس من جنات leasantr
> ههههههه
> وبعدين بلاش غش يا مارسو المفروض انت تجاوب قبلنا:11azy:
> ...




*هههههه انا مش هجاوب على فكره :hlp:

الجزء الاخير من ردك جميل وشغاال

بس متمديش ايدك عليه عيب :t30:
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا احلي حاجة يعني في كلامك
> ان الاجابة وسط الكلام
> مادام عارف انه من حقها انها تعمل كده زي ما هو من حق الولد
> ليه بقي عاملين مشكلة وعايزين حل
> ...



*ايه يابت انتى بتتتخانقى :smil8:

ايوة لو بت عسوله حرام يسيبها ليه ههههه :t30:
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *احسن حل للموضوع  تمشى كل واحدة على قد دماغها لأن لو جبت للمجنونة 100 عقل على عقلها مش هيعجبها غيره و ابقى اقطع علاقتى بالبنات اللى اعرفها فى حالتين يا أما اتجوز يا أما يتجوزوا
> 
> قشطة قشطة ​*




:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> اذا كان عنده زميلات بنات وعلاقته فى حدود الطبيعى فاكيد لااعتراض عندى لانه انا ايضا حيكون لى علاقات مع شباب بحدود الدراسة والعمل .الخ
> بس اذا كان علاقته بيهم اكثر من الطبيعى يعنى مثلا شوية يتصل بدى وبعدين وحشته الثانية وعدى يومين من غير مايسلم على الثالثة
> فدا شى لااحتمله يبقى يايقطع علاقته الزايدة معاهم ويبقى عادى معاهم يااما يقطع علاقته بيا وانتهى الموضوع يعنى ​ياانا يا علاقته الى فوق الطبيعى بشوية​



*ردك معقول بردو وشغال
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> لا عادى انا هزودلة البحر كمان وكمان بس لو زاد فى التعامل وغوط
> يبقى ااكيد هعمل فى وشة فرح واعزمة فية
> بس اللة واعلم لما ارتبط هيكون موقفى ااية




*ايه البت العنيفه دى :new6:*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *معتقدش كلامكم ده هتعملوا بيه سعتها
> دلوقتي بتقولوا كلام كويس وكل حاجه
> لكن سعتها لما تتخطبوا بتعملوا العكس
> بتغيروا جدا وبتقلبوا 180 درجه
> ...



*بالظبط اانا بقول زيك كدة

بس فيه بعد الردود لمست شئ من الواقع

واتكلمت بصراحه 
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

GoDz قال:


> *مع أحترامى لكل اللى ردو وقالو رأيهم*
> *بصراحه كدا موضوع الارتباط ده أصلا موضوع فاشل*
> *ده من وجهة نظرى ومش وجهة نظر وبس ده عن تجربة كمان *
> *ومفيش حاجه أسمها حب أصلا الواحد لو ارتبط هيرتبط أرتباط تقليدى وخلاص*
> ...




*يا صباح التعقيد والكلاكييييييييييع 30:
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> مارسلينو
> ميرسى موضوع حلو
> بص انا فيه حاجه بقولها دايما لأى واحده بتكلم معاها فى الموضوع دا
> 
> ...



*ياااااابنتى الولد مش بالمثاليه اللى انتى فكراها دى ههههه :t31:
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> هو الواد مارو طرح الموضوع وفطس فين
> انت يابني عايزين نعرف رايك يا باشا




*مش هقول رأيي طبعا :hlp:*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> [/center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *المفروض هو يحترمني ويعمل ده من نفسو
> يعني مين غير ما اطلب يتصرف هو في الموضوع ده
> او حتى لو جه مثلا هو واللي كلمني فيه ومفهمني انو بيخاف على مشاعري
> وانو مش في شيئ غلط او انو ممكن يلغي ده عشان معاليه
> ...


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> الموضوع من وجهة نظري في الردين الفكسنين اللي مش عجبينك
> هو لو بيحبني بجد وانا مهمتة بيه ومحسسه بده اكيد مش هيبص لغيري
> وده معناه اني مش كل بنت يكلمها يبقي في حاجة واخنق وارخم
> والاهم من ده ومن ده الثقة
> ...




​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> طيب طالما هو زى البحر وبيحب الزيادة
> ناوى يرتبط ويحب ويكون واسرة ليه بقا ؟؟؟​




*أهى ردت عليكى الحلوة :smil8:
*​



marmora jesus قال:


> يابنتي ما هو هيرتبط وهيحب عادي
> بس ده مش هيمنع انه يتكلم مع دي شوية ويتعرف علي دي
> فعلا ده طبع الولد
> ولو قالك انا مش عايز غيرك ومش هكلم غيرك انتي وبس
> ...



:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

free forever قال:


> اوبـــــــــــجـــــــــكــــــشـــــن ولا مؤاخذة
> 
> اللنمبى قااااالها كلمة :
> 
> ...




*هو فيه أيه هنا ؟
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> مع انك مش رديت علينا يعنى بس ماااااااااشى
> 
> شوف مش هقولك انه هييحترمنى ويسيب البنات والكلام اللى نص اللى شارك قاله
> بس فى حاجة فى علاقات زمالة وصداقة واجبة بين الجنسين ولازم اسمح بيها عشان الراجل ميتخنقش منى
> ...




*امممممم

هو رد مختلف وفيه اجزاء مش تقليديه وممكن تبقى حلول فعلا

يا متجدده 
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اولا موضوع جميل جدا بجد*
> *ثانيا رايي في الموضوع ده مش هيختلف كتير انا مادام واثقة فيه وعارفة انه هيحي ويحكيلي ع اللي حصل خلاص يبقا مافيش مشاكل وبعدين مش اقدر اقوله اقطع كل علاقاتك بزمايلاتك او حتي اصدقاءك ونفس الحكاية بالنسبة لي يعني مش هيجي يقولي اقطعي كل علاقاتك مادام في ثقة متبادلة وصراحة بكل اللي بيحصل وعارف اخلاقي كويس وعارف اصحابي كل وانا عارفاهم برضه يبقا بالنسبة لي مافيش مشاكل*​




*بردو انتى 

ماشى يا تقليديين :t31:
*​


----------



## توما (3 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *هو فيه أيه هنا ؟
> *​



فية كل اخير انا مش موجهلك انت الكلام 

انا علقت على  marmora jesus بس 


تشااااااااااو
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *بردو انتى
> 
> ماشى يا تقليديين :t31:
> *​


*فين التقليدي يا مارو:nunu0000:*
*انا بقول عن شخيصتي:smile02*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 سبتمبر 2010)

free forever قال:


> فية كل اخير انا مش موجهلك انت الكلام ​
> 
> انا علقت على marmora jesus بس ​
> 
> تشااااااااااو​


 

طب ايه علاقة كلامك اللي بتقول بتوجهه ليا وبردي في الموضوع
وزي ما انا مش فاهمة حاجة ومستغربة صاحب الموضوع برده مش فاهم حاجة ومستغرب​


----------



## zezza (3 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههه ايه ده يابنتى
> 
> ده مش رد واقعى وبس
> 
> ...



مش مبالغة صدقنى ولا صورة بلاك ولاحاجة 
كل الشباب هيكونوا من رايى ... بعديين ده واقع يا بنى فى ولد بيبقى عايش من غير ما يتعامل مع بنات !!! ده حتى ما يبقاش سوى و يبقى غريب !!
و الدليل على كدة راىزى  مايكل كوكو .. و اكيد معظم الشباب هيبقوا من رأيه ...اللى انا   موافقة عليه كمان
ما ينفعش يبقى مطلوب من كل ولد انه يسييب كل البنات معارفه.. لاما يتجوز كل اللى يعرفهم !!!
ما دام فى حدود ايه المانع
معلش طولت و رغيت كتير


----------



## توما (3 سبتمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب ايه علاقة كلامك اللي بتقول بتوجهه ليا وبردي في الموضوع
> وزي ما انا مش فاهمة حاجة ومستغربة صاحب الموضوع برده مش فاهم حاجة ومستغرب​




افحمتينى يا تاسونى

حقك عليا انتى وصاحب الموضوع 

تشااااو
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

طلعت روحنا يا مارو 

اغلب الردود تقليديه  ومش عاجباك

طب يا عمنا قول انت ايه اللي مش تقليدي

يابني اللي بيرد هنا بيكون مجرب وعارف 
بيقول ايه بالظبط

واللي مش مجرب
يبقي عارف نفسه وهايتصرف ازاي
في الموافق دي

ولا اقولك

اروح اقتله واخلص منه عشان مش يعرف بنات
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (4 سبتمبر 2010)

free forever قال:


> افحمتينى يا تاسونى​
> 
> حقك عليا انتى وصاحب الموضوع ​
> تشااااو​


 

علي فكرة مفيش داعي لحقك عليا
كل الفكرة ان صاحب الموضوع سال سؤال علشان يناقشه معانا
وطبيعي كل واحد بيقول رأيه وممكن يعلق علي رأي غيره ده العادي
بس لازم يكون التعليق مفهوم علشان صاحب الرأي او الموضوع يعرف يرد عليك ويناقشك
انا حبيت ارد علي تعليقك بس بصراحة مش فهمت منه حاجة علشان كده مش عرفت ارد​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه لالالالالا قول رأيك يا جون بسرعهleasantr*​


* بس انا راى ان  ليا قلب واحد  واللى هتسكنه واحدة بس وهى اكيد  هتبقى واثقة من كدا*
*ولول مش  واثقة يبقى  نخليها  تثق بالعافيه:act23:  وبعدين من غير ضرب  هى ملاك اساسا *
*:smile01:smile01     بس مفيش مانع من  كام واحدة كدا تطرى الجو   بس  بجد مفيش  غير واحدة ومش  هينفع تقطع علاقاتك بالناس علشان خاطرها يعنى *
*يلا بقى سمعنى رايك *​


----------



## marcelino (5 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *فين التقليدي يا مارو:nunu0000:*
> *انا بقول عن شخيصتي:smile02*​




:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## marcelino (5 سبتمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> مش مبالغة صدقنى ولا صورة بلاك ولاحاجة
> كل الشباب هيكونوا من رايى ... بعديين ده واقع يا بنى فى ولد بيبقى عايش من غير ما يتعامل مع بنات !!! ده حتى ما يبقاش سوى و يبقى غريب !!
> و الدليل على كدة راىزى  مايكل كوكو .. و اكيد معظم الشباب هيبقوا من رأيه ...اللى انا   موافقة عليه كمان
> ما ينفعش يبقى مطلوب من كل ولد انه يسييب كل البنات معارفه.. لاما يتجوز كل اللى يعرفهم !!!
> ...




*دة انتى على كده لقطه :new6:*​


----------



## marcelino (5 سبتمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> طلعت روحنا يا مارو
> 
> اغلب الردود تقليديه  ومش عاجباك
> 
> ...




:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> يابنتي ما هو هيرتبط وهيحب عادي
> بس ده مش هيمنع انه يتكلم مع دي شوية ويتعرف علي دي
> فعلا ده طبع الولد
> [color=magenta[color="red"]]ولو قالك انا مش عايز غيرك ومش هكلم غيرك انتي وبس[/color][/color]
> ...




يابنتى مقولتش حاجة
معاكى ان هيكون ليه ااصحاب وانا مش هقول حاجة
بالعكس هتعرف عليهم كمان ويمكن نبقى اصحاب احنا كمان
بس كله ليه حدود مش هيبقى مولد يعنى 
كله بحساب وبحدود

ومش متفقة معاكى فى الكلام اللى باللون الاحمر 
لانها بتبقى حالات مش عموما ولكن مش السائد​


----------



## Nemo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تسأل وبعدين تخلع  اصلي يا معلمي
> بص ياحج مارو ده رأيي الشخصي
> انا شايف انها هتبقي صعبه قوي اسيب كل زمايلي البنات
> اللي اعرفهم من فتره وبيني وبينهم عشره وود واحترام
> ...






ردك يا مايكل عجبنى أوى ومقتنعة بيه جدا
برافو عليك ردك تحفة


----------



## Nemo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *امممممم
> 
> هو رد مختلف وفيه اجزاء مش تقليديه وممكن تبقى حلول فعلا
> 
> ...





ههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى مستنيه باقى الحلول


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2010)

لو تقصد بنات زمايلة اصدقائكوا اكيد مش هحتاج انه يقطع علاقته بيهم

عادى يعنى زى ما انا كمان مش هعرف اقطع علاقتى بزمايلى

مثااال انتواا ولاد المنتدى بعد الارتباط اكيد برضه هكلمكوا

وهو لو بيفهم مش هيخلينى اقطع علاقتى بيكوا

ده لو صداقة انما بقى حاجة تانى

دى يبقى اسمها فراغة عين واكيد انا اللى هقطع علاقتى بيه

من اولها هيمشى مع بنات هههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (9 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لو تقصد بنات زمايلة اصدقائكوا اكيد مش هحتاج انه يقطع علاقته بيهم
> 
> عادى يعنى زى ما انا كمان مش هعرف اقطع علاقتى بزمايلى
> 
> ...



هههههههه يا شرس انت :spor22:​


----------



## back_2_zero (10 سبتمبر 2010)

ممممممممممممممم
مش عارفة ارد اققول اية 
قريت رأى البنات و حستفيد منة لما ابقة احب انشاء الله 
لكن اتهيألى ساعات الظروف بتحكم علينا اننا نكمل معاة و عارفين انة بيعرف بنات و بيكلمهم و ياريت جات على كدا بس و بنبقة مستريحين لمجرد بس اننا مش عايزينة يبعد و يسيبنا 
يعنى نسمعة صوتة و نفضل معاة احسن ما يبعد خالص حتى لو اتكلم و حكى عن مين 
​


----------



## marcelino (12 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> ممممممممممممممم
> مش عارفة ارد اققول اية
> قريت رأى البنات و حستفيد منة لما ابقة احب انشاء الله
> لكن اتهيألى ساعات الظروف بتحكم علينا اننا نكمل معاة و عارفين انة بيعرف بنات و بيكلمهم و ياريت جات على كدا بس و بنبقة مستريحين لمجرد بس اننا مش عايزينة يبعد و يسيبنا
> ...




يا عينى على الاستسلام :kap:​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

_هديله علقه موت لغايه اما ينسى كل البنات اللى يعرفها ههههههههههههه
لا طبعا مينفعش اخليه ينسى كل البنات دانا ابقى مجنونه كده​_


----------



## back_2_zero (12 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> يا عينى على الاستسلام :kap:​



مش موضوع استسلام و لا ضعف 
بس اتهيألى على حسب ما بسمع يعنى ان اللى يحب بجد اوى مش كلام اليومين دول 
ممكن يضحى بحاجات كتيرة اوى و حتى كرامتة 
لكن متوقعش انى ممكن اكون ف يوم كدا 
​


----------



## marcelino (13 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _هديله علقه موت لغايه اما ينسى كل البنات اللى يعرفها ههههههههههههه
> لا طبعا مينفعش اخليه ينسى كل البنات دانا ابقى مجنونه كده​_




هههههههه حلو اوى البحرى دة​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*مبدئيا أنا واثقة من نفسى جدا بس فى نفس الوقت مقدرش انكر انى لو حبيت هغير على اللى بحبة جدا بس برضو غيرة فى المعقول مش للدرجة اللى تخنقة وتخلية يحس انى مش واثقة فية. *

*وحكاية انى أطلب منة يقطع علاقتة بكل البنات اللى يعرفهم قبل الخطوبة دة مش ممكن لأنى كدة بلغى ارادتة بس لو حسيت ان فى بنت معينة أنا مش مرتحالها أو حاسة انها مش محترمة ساعتها بس لازم اتكلم معاة فى حاجة زى كدة ويا اما يقنعنى يا اما انا اللى أقنعة.*

* طبعا هتقولى افرضى ان محدش فيكوا قدر يقنع التانى ودة وارد طبعا خصوصا لو كانت شخصية كل واحد فينا قوية ساعتها بقة هقولة لو مش هينفع تقطع معاها خالص ممكن تخف علاقتك بيها عن الأول يعنى مش تكلمة فى اليوم اربع خمس مرات وهو عارف ان أنا متضايقة منها لأن فى الحالة دى هبقى أنا قرطاس لب لا مؤاخذة يعنى وأكيد لو بيحبنى هيحاول يريحنى.*

*نسيت أقولك موضوعك حلو أوى ميرسى ليك*


----------



## marcelino (14 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> مش موضوع استسلام و لا ضعف
> بس اتهيألى على حسب ما بسمع يعنى ان اللى يحب بجد اوى مش كلام اليومين دول
> ممكن يضحى بحاجات كتيرة اوى و حتى كرامتة
> لكن متوقعش انى ممكن اكون ف يوم كدا
> ​




اممممممممم

أمر واقع يعنى​


----------



## marcelino (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *مبدئيا أنا واثقة من نفسى جدا بس فى نفس الوقت مقدرش انكر انى لو حبيت هغير على اللى بحبة جدا بس برضو غيرة فى المعقول مش للدرجة اللى تخنقة وتخلية يحس انى مش واثقة فية. *
> 
> *وحكاية انى أطلب منة يقطع علاقتة بكل البنات اللى يعرفهم قبل الخطوبة دة مش ممكن لأنى كدة بلغى ارادتة بس لو حسيت ان فى بنت معينة أنا مش مرتحالها أو حاسة انها مش محترمة ساعتها بس لازم اتكلم معاة فى حاجة زى كدة ويا اما يقنعنى يا اما انا اللى أقنعة.*
> 
> ...




امممممم ماشى رد واقعى الى حد ما 
احسن من غيره

قربتى شويه من اللى انا كنت عايز اسمعه​


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مـُميز جداً بساطة أسلوبك ، و هدف موضوعك ..

أعلى تقييم للموضوع ..  

أشكرك  ..


----------



## marcelino (19 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> مـُميز جداً بساطة أسلوبك ، و هدف موضوعك ..
> 
> أعلى تقييم للموضوع ..
> 
> أشكرك  ..




ثانكس على مرورك وتقييمك يا جميل​


----------



## nasa (20 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع حلو اوووووووووى
ومهم فى نفس الوقت

انا رايى بصراحه
ان مش علشان خطيبى عرفنى يبقى اجبارى عليه يقطع كل البنات يبقى كدا انا انانيه ومش واثقه فى نفسى وهخليه يعمل حاجه من ورايا من الافضل يعملها وانا عارفه ويجى يحكيلى واعرف بيكلم مين وليه احسن مانخبى على بعض 
لان هيتعامل معاهم فى اى مجال واقله فى مجال شغله 
وطالما انا واثقه فيه وفى نفسى يبقى خلاص 
وزى ماانا براعى مشاعره هو كمان هيراعى مشاعرى مش غصب عنه لكن علشان فى حب صادق بينا  
وصدقنى بجد فى انسان ممكن يتغير علشان الانسانه اللى حبها بس المهم يكون فى حب بجد لان طبيعى هم ال2 بيغيروا فى بعض 
الموضوع فى الاول وفى الاخر محتاج شخص امين واختيار صح واى حاجه بعد كدا بيظبطها علشانها


----------

